# Sony SLV-775 VCR clock problem



## triviaace (Jan 23, 2009)

I have had Sony VCRs for many years but this problem with the SLV-775 has me stumped. When I go to program a furure event I am told to reset the clock. The clock is set at manual since I have a cable box attached to my set. After the program has been recorded and I wish to program another, the same message comes up, "reset the clock". Why is this happening and how can I resolve the issue?


----------

